# New Look at Website



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

*other peoples thoughts..*

removed by storm


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice Page---
Very sick & twisted --right up me alley


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a little criticism... the background image is a little too busy... it makes your menu text difficult to read. Other than that, it looks pretty good. I like the spinal column you have the menu attached to.


----------

